# Party tonight at Rusty's house!!



## Rusty Shackleford

dont tell Lithium!!!! 


Giants game tonight all lit up in HD, baby!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

No Grilling and eating in front of her! I suggest you get your crying towels ready as the Jets will kick their butts.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jets suck! what have they ever done??


----------



## Galvatron

Before i commit to popping by i need to know 3 things...


1 does the place smell.....still

2 Will i have to hear you piss and moan about the Grill

3 When the Giants lose will you cry like a bitch

3 i can watch for laughs but the other 2 will do my head in


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1 the place smells springtime fresh

2 the grill is workin just fine

3 suck it


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 3 suck it



Not my type of party with that expected from guests


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

..........beer's free......... that change yer tune, mister?


----------



## Galvatron

Don't try lacing me with Beer to get your wicked way.....perv


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

there might be some Jameson..............


----------



## Galvatron

I see Mule dressed up for the occasion


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> there might be some Jameson..............



I know not who Jameson is but he aint my type.....Galvi don't bend the PA way


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Jets suck! what have they ever done??


Nothing since '76! lol!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

um. availability to this function is limited. so everybody ELSE please get your tickets now!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I know not who Jameson is but he aint my type.....Galvi don't bend the PA way


 




pirate_girl said:


> Nothing since '76! lol!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Nothing since '76! lol!



Rusty is a young Puppy and thinks the year 76 is just a myth


Punk kid.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice, ive read my history books, thank you!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nice, ive read my history books, thank you!



All based on Bert and Ernie i bet......you think they invented the phone


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51ZhEjB_KvU"]YouTube- Sesame Street - Bert and Ernie - Bananaphone[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> um. availability to this function is limited. so everybody ELSE please get your tickets now!


Do you have a license from the borough for this event? I shall have to ring my buddies on York area Regional and have them check you out!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no im licensed.............


----------



## Galvatron

This party is off the scale


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you are just one knobbyknobby sock!


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> This party is off the scale


That is so wrong! If you leave it would drop way down on the meter!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you are just one knobbyknobby sock!



That was 2 knobby's 

He cant even count 

GO JETS!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> That is so wrong! If you leave it would drop way down on the meter!



Sugar Daddy to the rescue eh....i see how this works


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

FFS


----------



## Galvatron

RUSTY AND MULE SITTING IN A TREE K.I.S.S.I.N.G


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ive got a good mind to report that.......


----------



## Galvatron

Who to????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


>



I know you like hairy asses but please do you have to


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you have ruined my party!


----------



## Galvatron

My work here is done hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fine. i shall come to your place and pee in all of your houseplants


----------



## Galvatron

Why have you a new kind of WEED killer in your pants hahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight. and ill lay a log in the corner and REALLY stink up your place! thats what you get for stinkin up all my parties


----------



## Galvatron

I heard you were going to lay Jameson in the corner....just what i heard


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WOAH mister this aint that kind of shindig. you best head down the street to the other guys house  he might have something to tickly your fancy, but i dont


----------



## Galvatron

What number is the house???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

33 & 3/3rds


----------



## Galvatron

I knew you would know hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

stop trying to scam nude pics of me!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

No need to scam. I can provide some!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah thanks, mule, that really helps get this thread back on track


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is better than thinking about the Giants losing! Are you gonna grill up something good?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> No need to scam. I can provide some!




hahahahaha all my theories proven



Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah thanks, mule, that really helps get this thread back on track



Sugar Daddy just spanked you good hahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> hahahahaha all my theories proven
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar Daddy just spanked you good hahahaha


Sad part is he likes it!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Sad part is he likes it!






FFS i am laughing out loud and my ribs hurt


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello hotel manager? i would like this room locked and burned. if there are a couple old farts left inside, dont worry about it. just lock it n lite it


----------



## loboloco

Makes me think of the Three Stooges in here.


Rusty Shackleford said:


> hello hotel manager? i would like this room locked and burned. if there are a couple old farts left inside, dont worry about it. just lock it n lite it


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is geared up and ready for tonight!


----------



## muleman RIP

He ain't letting Galvi stay too long as he had a rough night last time they partied!


----------



## Galvatron

What happened to the party....did Rusty ruin it again hahahahahahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

The theme song for the Giants! This should liven things up!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE"]YouTube- Daydream Believer The Monkees[/ame]


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

muleman said:


> No need to scam. I can provide some!



Kinda makes me worry about YOU


----------



## Galvatron

Have they lost yet???


----------



## muleman RIP

The requiem will begin shortly!


----------



## Galvatron

Can Rusty cope with more failure in his life.....i think he should pop by my clinic tomorrow


----------



## muleman RIP

Tuesday morning hangover trying to drown the sorrow!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok bitches, Giants got the first TD after an interception!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

7-7 now. 1st quarter almost over. time to start seein the lesserknowns, and my boy Pierre-Paul!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rrrr, 10-7 Jets..


----------



## muleman RIP

Manning leaves with a head wound! Bleeding bad. His own men did him in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SHIT! Eli got his head split open
botched play, helmet to the bare forehead.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah iknow, mule. botched play. ergh


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn that had to hurt


----------



## muleman RIP

I just got back home and that was the second play I saw. Not good to be unprotected on the field and get head impact.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah got me worried here. moreso for Eli himself than teh team. that was frickin brutal


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

13-10

looks liek Eli might be goin back out...


----------



## muleman RIP

maybe in the second half. He will need stitches the way he was bleeding.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah Sorgi is out now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

almost halftime.

man that was a hell of a hit. we need to be communicating better than that if we are gonna do anything this year ffs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

3 inch laceration. likely getting stiches right now


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 3 inch laceration. likely getting stiches right now


Ouch!
I don't have the game on, but I'm enjoying your real time updates


----------



## muleman RIP

Jacobs was supposed to get the handoff and Manning changed the play without him knowing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

right, mule. lol, pg!

we are gettin hammered with storems righ tnow. just got slamemd with some, and theres a whole nother  wave coming in minutes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

halftime! smoketime! beertime! peetime! dammit, its just TIME!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

looks bad down at Shrewsbury.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah. pretty heavy. i just called my buddy shit-tits  i have no idea why


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and were back at it. gotta say, the jeets are impressing me kind of. but hey, most of the time when we play like shit in the preseason, we kick ass in the regular season. the year we took the undefeated pats out in the super bowl, we went 1 and 3 in preseason.....


----------



## pirate_girl

I shall henceforth think of them as the Jeets.
Would Namath approve?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

who cares 

16-10 dammit


----------



## tsaw

Ok.. where is the free beer?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well you are late. where the hell you been?? i already drank it all


----------



## pirate_girl

Geezuz.. that pic can't be real..


----------



## tsaw

That looks like my retirement account!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> That looks like my retirement account!!!


 

 and PG i have a bad feeling that it is...


----------



## pirate_girl

Doo doo doo, lookin' out (Rusty's) back door..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice  

3 bucks is a ripoff


----------



## tsaw

i don't have TV.. so what is going on with the game?


----------



## muleman RIP

Giants are losing! 16-10


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you dont have TV?


----------



## tsaw

OK.. Rusty's team is losing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of the Jeets..
Who remembers this? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnxIyLxn-wk&feature=related"]YouTube- Duel of the Masters[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

No TV. Live too far out in the boonies for cable, and too many trees for satelite. And Digital don't come in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SUCK ON THAT, REX RYAN, YOU FAT FUCKIN COW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

How in the hell can that catch not be offensive interference? He covered the guys eyes with his hand on his facemask!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

17-16 BIG BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey ,man, if the ref didnt call it, it didnt happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok.. NOW I have to go turn the game on lol!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

commercial, time to run to the kitch!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i get mean when it comes to football hahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its 4-3 seattle in the bottom of the 10th, btw. O's have 2 men on with no outs...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh thats bullshit! BLOWN call!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

11 stitches for Eli Manning.. thank God no concussion.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

11 damn!!!


----------



## tsaw

Damn! that was a helmet to the non helmet colision? I'd like to see that play that caused it/


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the play was Eli not communicating a play change to Jacobs...


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Damn! that was a helmet to the non helmet colision? I'd like to see that play that caused it/


Tom, I don't know.. but.. you may want to check this out.
Don't know if you'll be able to see games live as it says.
Maybe so. 

http://livenflfootballstream.com/


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TIED IT UP ON A WALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn seattle's finisher SUCKS!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH!!! goin to the 11th...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

24-16, btw, NY!!!! thats NY giants...


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 24-16, btw, NY!!!! thats NY giants...


If they win, forum Mom's gonna send you a big old kiss pic..
Without makeup! LOL!


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Tom, I don't know.. but.. you may want to check this out.
> Don't know if you'll be able to see games live as it says.
> Maybe so.
> 
> http://livenflfootballstream.com/



Thanks for the link. I'm sure it delivers.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> If they win, forum Mom's gonna send you a big old kiss pic..
> Without makeup! LOL!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm sure it delivers.


You're welcome my darling.


----------



## tsaw

Is there any chance NY could lose yet? or is it over?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

according to NYGIANTS website:

12 stitches, sent home.

http://www.giants.com/news/headlines/story.asp?story_id=44183


Eli: "I feel fine. I feel normal. The play was my fault. We had a run play with an option to throw a fade that I thought I might try, but Brandon was coming right up the middle. Sometimes you make a mistake and you get hit in the head. It's preseason. You learn from it. I'll be back as soon as I can. It's really not an injury. Nothing serious. I really feel like I could go back out and play right now if I had to."


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Is there any chance NY could lose yet? or is it over?


 
yes NY will lose! thats NY Jets!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I think the Giants have it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i think so too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i think you can put Victor Cruz as the MVP of this game for the Giants!


----------



## tsaw

Wow! I understand how it happened now. Glad there is no further injury.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah he will be back soon. luckily we have some halfways competent QBs as backup


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

O's win 5-4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wtf we just got like 2 flags in succession.... wtf


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

um. i think we can call this one IN DA BAG, BABY!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

31-16, baby!


----------



## pirate_girl

2 minute warning: 1:55 left lol
Commercial break..


----------



## tsaw

31 - 16 Giants


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wtf play clock isnt working...  billion and some dollar stadium, and the damn play clock dont work...


----------



## tsaw

http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/gamecast?gameId=300816020


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't know.. that looked out of bounds to me..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

31-22. play challenged. TD should not count! shoudl still be 31-16. we will see what the officials say. but from what i see on the replay that is NOT a TD


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

knee hit the ground, PG, before the ball got in the endzone. should NOT be a TD. but its ultimatley up to the officials


----------



## pirate_girl

It WAS out of bounds.. hrmmph!


----------



## tsaw

I need to get TV damit lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah you do. get that Flow tv or whatever the hell it is. how the hell do you have interent but not tv???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

INTERCEPTED! and he threw that past the line of scrimmage, too! haha dumbass


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight. Giants win the first game in THEIR new stadium, baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEAH BABY YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all for me!!! tune in next time, folks! gnite all!!!


----------



## tsaw

Enjoy your kiss Rusty


----------



## muleman RIP

Well their second string played better than the Jets did.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YEAH BABY YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all for me!!! tune in next time, folks! gnite all!!!




Night son..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DAMN this game is gettin rough already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Orioles win today, too!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Giants lost and Curt Bush won at Bristol 3 times. Kind of a sad weekend for Rusty!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

muleman said:


> Curt Bush won at Bristol 3 times.



Make that Kyle Bush won


----------

